# What caliber for 16 year old?



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Decided to get the 16 year old a big game hunting rifle for Christmas. He has shot and used my 7mm-08 to take a couple deer and antelope over the years and is very proficient with it and recoil is not an issue at all for him with this gun. It is time for him to get his own gun so I don't have to share. Would like this to last him for his lifetime (unless he chooses to upgrade). He hunts deer and antelope, but wants to start hunting elk. I am torn between another 7mm-08 (already have the dies for reloading) and a 308 and pondering moving up to the 30-06 or maybe the .270, but recoil might be a bit stiff for him for another couple years. Not interested in 300 win mag or bigger, no need for them the way we hunt. So what are all your thoughts?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

30.06


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Whichever caliber you can find in the right package for the right price. 

Obviously any of the ones you mentioned are adequate for the species you mentioned. So other factors I would consider is the availability of ammunition, reloading components, and the overall package you can get. There is definite advantages to both of you shooting the same caliber as well.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Instead of asking here I would ask him what he might like. While he might like to stay with the 7mm-08 he might also want to upgrade to a larger caliber or more power such as the 30-06 or .270. 

I know that my first big game rifle was a .30-06 that a uncle had given me when I was only 5 years old and from that time I couldn't wait until I was old enough 16 at the time to hunt big game with it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Can't go wrong with a .270 or o6

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The oft asked question. And the answer to every "what is the best all around big game cartridge". And the answer is always the 30-06. For deer, elk and antelope, it is superior to every other round on your list. Though in the functional reality of hunting, an elk, deer, or antelope hit with a 308, 30-06, or 270 in the same spot will be just as dead, and really won't care about any ballistic co-efficient. Every big game animal I've taken has been with a 30-06. Every few years, I'll get an itch to get something else, and the other round I lean to is the 308. Which really, isn't really any different out to the distances I am comfortable shooting. So I opt to just keep my 30-06. But that said, every deer, elk, pronghorn, and bear I've shot would be just as dead if I'd used a 270. So it really is just a preference issue.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

I would say 270 or 30-06 but if it was for me, id say 270. favorite rifle possibly ever had that i still regret being rid of was a ruger m77 mkII stainless in 270. dumb college money struggles.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Since you reload, if recoil is a concern with a 30-06 or 270, you could try loading up some reduced recoil loads till he feels he wants to go with a full load. The versatility of those when you can load your own is hard to beat.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

toasty said:


> Decided to get the 16 year old a big game hunting rifle for Christmas. He has shot and used my 7mm-08 to take a couple deer and antelope over the years and is very proficient with it and recoil is not an issue at all for him with this gun. It is time for him to get his own gun so I don't have to share. Would like this to last him for his lifetime (unless he chooses to upgrade). He hunts deer and antelope, but wants to start hunting elk. I am torn between another 7mm-08 (already have the dies for reloading) and a 308 and pondering moving up to the 30-06 or maybe the .270, but recoil might be a bit stiff for him for another couple years. Not interested in 300 win mag or bigger, no need for them the way we hunt. So what are all your thoughts?


I answered the poll before reading the story.

For elk I would say 270 then.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

.280 AI


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Karl said:


> I answered the poll before reading the story.
> 
> For elk I would say 270 then.


I couldn't find any 200 grain bullets for the .270 so a 180 grain will have to do.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/87...-180-grain-weldcore-protected-point-box-of-50


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I grew up using a .270 on big game, from my first Wyoming doe antelope on through various deer, elk, and more and more antelope! I was maybe 4'10" and 85lbs soaking wet at age 12 on my first 'lopes, and now at my impressive 5'8" and erhemahem lbs I still love shooting the .270 I inherited from my grandpa. I've never felt that the recoil was bad on them. But if your son likes the 7mm08 and is familiar with it/you reload and already have the equipment, that seems to me like the no-brainer.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

My boys, 14 & 17, love the 7mm-08. We use the 140 gr barnes vld. Just like the HSM round. 😆

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Both my daughters started hunting at age 14 with my Winchester 70 in 30 06 and have had no issues. They have each taken several deer with that rifle. At age 14 they were about 5 ft tall and about 100 lbs.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Critter said:


> I couldn't find any 200 grain bullets for the .270 so a 180 grain will have to do.
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/87...-180-grain-weldcore-protected-point-box-of-50


Don't worry Critter you won't.

If you want an azz kicking 200 grain bullet in your cartridge then you need to grow up and put on some musculature first.

Kids are usually skinny and lite boned.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I doubt that there were many skinnier than me at 16. I could hide behind a strand of spaghetti. And I had no problem shooting my 06 with either 150 or 180 grain bullets.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I would stay with the -08. If you want to switch go with the.30-06


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Critter said:


> I doubt that there were many skinnier than me at 16. I could hide behind a strand of spaghetti. And I had no problem shooting my 06 with either 150 or 180 grain bullets.


Well the general rule for elk is to go for the heaviest bullet that your gun can push, and as close as you can get to the elk.

Elk are stupid animals -- they let you get really close -- unlike deer.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Karl said:


> Well the general rule for elk is to go for the heaviest bullet that your gun can push, and as close as you can get to the elk.
> 
> Elk are stupid animals -- they let you get really close -- unlike deer.


Wow.


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Not one mention of a 300 Rem mag. Great all around caliber. Up to 225 grain bullet all the way down to 150.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

GeTaGrip said:


> Not one mention of a 300 Rem mag. Great all around caliber. Up to 225 grain bullet all the way down to 150.


Well that's because the kid is a kid.

A kid is not ready for a 300 RUM.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Karl said:


> Well that's because the kid is a kid.
> 
> A kid is not ready for a 300 RUM.


Perhaps the kid is 6'5" and 230 lbs and plays middle linebacker for his high school football team and has been shooting his granddads 375 H&H.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

For me a hard choice between .243 and 30.06. 

I have my dad's model 88 .243 I have taken many animals with.
All 3 of my girls have killed deer with it. 
In fact my middle daughter took a nice 4 point Sunday nite with it. 
But dad gave me my 30.06 when I was 20 . Still use it for big game. 
Have taken elk and deer with it 

Love both of them.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Let him pick it. Whatever he picks will do the job. Take a trip around all the gun shops one day, play with lots of guns and take home the one he falls in love with.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

.270 and 30-06 are probably the two most common rounds you can find in most any Walmart/Kmart/Alco/ and local hardware store. They will kill any big game NA has to offer whether the hunter is 16 or 60.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

The beauty of the 7mm08 is you already have all the stuff to reload for it. However, you've already got a 7mm08 in the family and this is the perfect time to try something new. Thus, I voted for the .308--It's a perfect all around caliber and you can still use the brass for reloading. 

You'll have to let us know what you decide to get.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I voted for the 7mm-08 - if he's already comfortable shooting one, and you don't need a 300 wm due to your style of hunting, I'd stick with what is working for him!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

My brother and I just had this conversation. He's a lot younger than me and is at the point he wants to quit borrowing a rifle. I told him the same things 06 .270 or .308 are all good calibers and he won't be disappointed with any of them. Where I reload I like the 06. I have bullets all the way from 110gr for varments to 220 (these hurt to shoot and I see no reason to go bigger tha 180gr) there is so much available for that round. If you're just buying off the shelf. Find a rifle he likes in .270 or 06 and he can hunt anything. Or if he's into the military stile rifles .308.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

A 280 of course....... Or stick with the 7mm-08. I like that my sons and I all carry the same caliber rifles. Makes it easy to share shells and not have an issue.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

243 or 308
If you are equipping them for life then you should get them a caliber that can be bought in any store and not one that needs a reloading bench.

Of those that you can get in any store, 308 or 30-06 are the real do anything calibers, everything from whitetail to elk or even moose.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Any of those cartridges would be great, but there is a reason for the huge popularity growing in the 6.5mm short actions. Family includes 260, 6.5 Creedmoor, 6.5x47 lapua, etc, etc. These are what most long rangers are using as they really like the BC of the long bullets in a 6.5mm usually 130 or 140 grain bullet. Recoil is no issue with these guys and power is more than enough. Pretty similar to the 7mm08 in a few respects. You certainly can go with any of the traditional cartridges as they have worked for decades, but a lot of those heavy recoils like the 30-06 simply makes one not shoot nearly as accurate. Cant go wrong with many of them, just giving you my two cents.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Come on...it's a no-brainer...256 Newton


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

6.5 is an anti personnel round made popular by the Japanese and the Italians in WW2.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The 30 cals are anti-personnel rounds made popular by the Americans and Brits in WWI and WWII. The 7mm rounds are anti-personnel rounds made popular by the Spanish in the Span-Am war. The 6mm (243) is an anti-personnel round made popular in the Lee Navy rifle. The 8mm is an anti-personnel round made popular by the Germans. Better stick with the 270.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

8x57 is definitely a great hunting caliber and on a par with the 30-06. These two cartridges were designed as long range cartridges for WW1 and WW2 and as such they work well on any game animal at closer ranges than their sniping capabilities for anti personnel.

Other than the 270 which is a necked down 30-06 no other smaller calibers perform as well as these.

The problem with a kid shooting them is the pain on recoil for a still growing skinny lite framed person.

The world's various militaries finally concluded that the 8x57 and the 7.62x63 were overpowered for regular troops. That is a clue about how great they are for big game hunting instead.

The 7.62x51 was one of the first cartridges in the de-evolution of this process of down-sizing. That is a clue of another kind. But for kids or women this size with its low recoil make it adaptable for hunting, including the necked down 243 version.

That's why for elk I would say the 270 for kids or anyone who can't take the larger recoils is ok.

This issue gets debated in every forum and every hunting lodge every day.

It boils down to how much recoil can you take?

Some people cannot take a lot.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

your frame size has nothing to do with recoil tolerance. My 6'5" 400 pound cousin is scared to death of his 9 pound 300 Win Mag. I also know a lady that is 5' nothing, and weighs maybe a hundred pounds. She shoots her 338 Win mag just fine. If you teach someone to fear recoil, they will.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I put 270 but if he could handle the recoil a good 30-06 would be a better option. I would suggest looking at the tikka T3x superlites for a gun that will last him a lifetime and be a good quality gun. They are somewhere between $800-1000 at cabelas right now depending on the finish. Tikka is made in finland and comes shot from the factory with a 3 shot group under 1 MOA. They have one of the smoothest actions around and would be a great rifle.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Please not another thread on "anti-personnel rounds".


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Cazador said:


> I put 270 but if he could handle the recoil a good 30-06 would be a better option. I would suggest looking at the tikka T3x superlites for a gun that will last him a lifetime and be a good quality gun. They are somewhere between $800-1000 at cabelas right now depending on the finish. Tikka is made in finland and comes shot from the factory with a 3 shot group under 1 MOA. They have one of the smoothest actions around and would be a great rifle.


^^^^^ THIS!

Couldn't agree more with Cazador about the Tikka (I love my Tikka T3 .270 WSM) - check out this link if you are interested in the Tikka -

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=tikka

Great customer service and awesome prices!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Loke said:


> your frame size has nothing to do with recoil tolerance. My 6'5" 400 pound cousin is scared to death of his 9 pound 300 Win Mag. I also know a lady that is 5' nothing, and weighs maybe a hundred pounds. She shoots her 338 Win mag just fine. If you teach someone to fear recoil, they will.


I would not characterize it as "fearing recoil."

I would call it "experiencing it" and deciding whether you are comfortable with it.

For me the 338 was just over the threshold of pain but the 300 RUM is just fine. The difference is subtle, although I can tell the difference for the same grain of bullet. I like 200 grain bullets. So that's what I used to compare the 338 with the 300.

Everything changes when you go to an even heavier bullet like a 225 grain.

For a kid that same recoil experience usually first happens with the 243, 308, and the 270.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Karl, there is so much more than bullet diameter that determines felt recoil. The weight of the rifle, the stock design, and the amount of propellant are also factors. Saying that a 300 RUM with a 200 bullet recoils less than a 338 RUM with the same 200 grain bullet in comparable rifles defies the laws of physics.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Karl said:


> I would not characterize it as "fearing recoil."
> 
> I would call it "experiencing it" and deciding whether you are comfortable with it.
> 
> ...


I'll not claim to be an expert on 338 caliber rifles, but I do know a thing or two about physics. Here's a comparison:

300 RUM with 200 grain bullet average velocity 3060 fps, average powder charge 87 grains: Recoil energy 33.5 ft*lb Recoil velocity 15.9 ft/s

338 calibers could be broken down into 3 categories light, standard, and big dogs:
Light - 338federal, 338-06 etc.
Standard - 338 win mag, 340 Wby Mag etc.
Big dogs - 338 RUM, 338 Lapua etc.

338 Light with 200 grain bullet average velocity 2750 fps, average powder charge 52 grains: Recoil energy 21.4 ft*lb Recoil velocity 12.7 ft/s

338 standard with 200 grain bullet average velocity 2950 fps, average powder charge 81 grains: Recoil energy 31.2 ft*lb Recoil velocity 15.4 ft/s

338 Big Dog with 200 grain bullet average velocity 3150 fps, average powder charge 92 grains: Recoil energy 37.1 ft*lb Recoil velocity 16.8 ft/s

Seems to me that the majority of .338 rifles, if loaded to average velocities, and in the exact same configuration as your 300 RUM, will recoil less than your 300 RUM with the same weight bullet. That's ACTUAL recoil by the laws of physics. Now perceived recoil is a different story. If you've got it in your mind that the 338 will hit you harder, you'll probably perceive that effect.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

People learn to fear recoil ever since their buddy told them that it was going to kick them in the a$$ and throw them onto the ground. My brother in law is like this. He can shoot his 7mm Rem mag just fine but hand him my .340 Weatherby mag and he can't hit a thing, and it is all in his mind. 

I won't deni that the .340 will let you know that you pulled the trigger but it is nothing that can't be managed.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

toasty said:


> Decided to get the 16 year old a big game hunting rifle for Christmas. He has shot and used my 7mm-08 to take a couple deer and antelope over the years and is very proficient with it and recoil is not an issue at all for him with this gun. It is time for him to get his own gun so I don't have to share. Would like this to last him for his lifetime (unless he chooses to upgrade). He hunts deer and antelope, but wants to start hunting elk. I am torn between another 7mm-08 (already have the dies for reloading) and a 308 and pondering moving up to the 30-06 or maybe the .270, but recoil might be a bit stiff for him for another couple years. Not interested in 300 win mag or bigger, no need for them the way we hunt. So what are all your thoughts?


Give him the 7mm-08 and buy a 6.5 x 284 :mrgreen:

Since you already have the stuff for a 7mm-08, I would probably roll that way.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Loke said:


> Karl, there is so much more than bullet diameter that determines felt recoil. The weight of the rifle, the stock design, and the amount of propellant are also factors. Saying that a 300 RUM with a 200 bullet recoils less than a 338 RUM with the same 200 grain bullet in comparable rifles defies the laws of physics.


Well you are right -- those sawed off short barreled "mountain rifles" are lighter and therefore they really can hurt.

My 338 and my 300 are/were both 26"-er's and very heavy. This minimized the recoil on them, but there was still a big difference with 200 grain bullets -- enough to make me quit the 338 and go back to the 300.

I took it in steps, as many people do. Although most people just shoot dad's or grandpa's gun.

My 5.56x45 was issued to me by Uncle Sam and with the spring recoil in the butt stock there was no recoil.

Then I graduated to 7mm08 in a mountain rifle and that was not bad.

I skipped the venerable 30-06 and then moved up to the 300.

Then the 338.

Then back to the 300.

End of study and field experiments.

The most painful thing I shoot now is my 12 gauge Mossberg with magnum slugs. That is as bad or slightly worse than the 338 was. But you cannot beat a 12 gauge with magnum slugs for campsite protection against bears.

And with steel birdshot shells the 12 gauge is great for home security -- no bullet penetration issues for the neighbors.

I would be afraid to shoot an elephant gun after knowing how much the 338 hurts. But then I don't have any elephant recipes either so I don't hunt them. And elephants don't run wild in the Rocky Mountains, just deer, elk, and an occasional moose I have heard.

My 300 will kill anything in North America.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Karl said:


> Well you are right -- those sawed off short barreled "mountain rifles" are lighter and therefore they really can hurt.
> 
> My 338 and my 300 are/were both 26"-er's and very heavy. This minimized the recoil on them, but there was still a big difference with 200 grain bullets -- enough to make me quit the 338 and go back to the 300.
> 
> ...


 My .338 has a 26" inch barrel and with the OPS muzzle brake it kicks as much as the .30-06 shooting 225 Hornady SST. 300 Grain Bergers out of kick only slightly more. I rarely carry the .338, not because of the recoil. I do not carry it because it is awkward to carry with the long barrel and brake.

The OPS brake is a good break for the shooter, it lowers my dB behind the gun. At shooting ranges, I am pretty sure people think that I am shooting a cannon


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Which 338 were you shooting, Karl?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Karl said:


> My 300 will kill anything in North America.


So will every caliber listed on the survey. Along with a PRB shot out of a muzzleloader, and all the variety of bows. These are animals we are talking about, not armoured tanks.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Remember - guns don't kill things. People kill things.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for all of the opinions. This gave me chance to go back through all of the ballistics and compare trajectory, energy, and recoil again. I had narrowed it down to 7mm-08, 308 or 30-06 and decided on the 7mm-08 even though the 30-06 gives me an extra 100-200 yards. The 7mm-08 gives me a solid 500 yards on antelope and deer and it has better trajectory than the 308 for times when the range isn't perfect. I have taught him to keep his shots on big game to around 300 yards max with a really good rest, less without a good rest. He weighs 100lbs soaking when and when I factor in the reduced recoil and the fact that I already have the dies, brass, bullets and reload 7mm-08 for my own gun, it won out.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

toasty said:


> Thanks for all of the opinions. This gave me chance to go back through all of the ballistics and compare trajectory, energy, and recoil again. I had narrowed it down to 7mm-08, 308 or 30-06 and decided on the 7mm-08 even though the 30-06 gives me an extra 100-200 yards. The 7mm-08 gives me a solid 500 yards on antelope and deer and it has better trajectory than the 308 for times when the range isn't perfect. I have taught him to keep his shots on big game to around 300 yards max with a really good rest, less without a good rest. He weighs 100lbs soaking when and when I factor in the reduced recoil and the fact that I already have the dies, brass, bullets and reload 7mm-08 for my own gun, it won out.


Same conclusion I came to for my then 12 (now 14 year old) a year and a half ago. I love the cartridge and have shot lots of game with it. On another forum just got educated about the Barnes 120gr (over the 140gr) & an going to give those a whirl next year.

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Loke said:


> Which 338 were you shooting, Karl?


What do you mean by "which" ??


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

.338-06

338 Win mag

340 Weatherby

338-378 Weatherby

338 RUM. 

Or another one.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Or 338 Federal
Or 338 Lapua.
Or 338 Edge. 
Or 33 Nosler
Or 338 Norma
Or 338 Marlin Express


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I would stay with the 7mm-08. 
Load it up some 140 grain Berger vld and never look back.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Hoopermat said:


> I would stay with the 7mm-08.
> Load it up some 140 grain Berger vld and never look back.


I just had a Berger 140gr vld not expand on me...

I'd look at the Nosler & Barnes BT in 140gr.

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I started hunting big game with an '06 when I was 14, it was passed down from my grandfather (old sporterized enfield surplus) and has killed more deer and elk than I can count. I have tried other calibers over the years, .308, 7mm, etc. I just bought a Ruger M77 Mark II in, you guessed it, '06. I love it killed my elk with it this year, 1 shot drop. I think the '06 is a fantastic all around caliber. If recoil is a worry you can load up and down with the '06 as needed, lots of options out there. My 2 cents.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I voted 7mm-08 because that's what he's used to. In reality though, it really doesn't matter. There's a good chance if he continues hunting that he'll want to upgrade to something else. Seriously, how many of us are still hunting with our first rifle? 

Kids eventually grow up and go their own way. He might learn to handle recoil and decide he needs a .338 Lapua to make those 1,000 yard cross canyon shots. He might take up archery and his rifle sits in the closet. He might also give up hunting all together, you just never know. Regardless, odds are that whatever rifle you buy him now he will not be using 15 to 20 years down the road.


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

6.5 Creedmoor.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

mlob1one said:


> I just had a Berger 140gr vld not expand on me...
> 
> I'd look at the Nosler & Barnes BT in 140gr.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


How far was the shot?


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Gdog it was with the 7mm-08 @ just 200 yards. 

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

mlob1one said:


> Gdog it was with the 7mm-08 @ just 200 yards.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


Interesting ....should have been pushing plenty of fps to open up at 200 yards...


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Agreed. I have since learned the Berger vld under 200 grains is more a match/target bullet not a hunting bullet. 

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

For those into ballistics, if I can get the Nosler 150gr AccubondLR bullet to shoot decent groups out of the 7mm-08, the data is surprising. Plenty of energy as long as I would want to shoot and the wind drift is half of many other lower weight 7mm bullets and comparable to the 270 win data I analyzed and better than the 30-06 data.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

270 all the way. 

Nice and versatile caliber and doesn't kick like an SOB so your kid doesn't develop a pre-shot flinch.

A close second would be a .308 for the same reasons.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

mlob1one said:


> I just had a Berger 140gr vld not expand on me...
> 
> I'd look at the Nosler & Barnes BT in 140gr.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


That's funny we just had a nosler not open. 
And 4 bergers drop 4 animals dead in their tracks. 
I guess it is somtimes just bad luck


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Hoopermat said:


> That's funny we just had a nosler not open.
> And 4 bergers drop 4 animals dead in their tracks.
> I guess it is somtimes just bad luck


Sometimes it is...
On another forum I've been learning and reading a lot on the 7mm-08 & bullets for that caliber... this was from multiple sources that steered me to decide that the Berger vld's in 140gr are more of a target bullet. I'll p.m. u the link.

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

.270 WIN







Nuff said!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

30-06

Easy to find loadings for yotes to Moose.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> 30-06
> 
> Easy to find loadings for yotes to Moose.


But we don't have yotes in Utah, just wolves.

Oh, never mind, I got that one bassakawards.


----------

